# GeForce4 issues

## nitro322

I upgraded from a Voodoo3 to a GeForce4 this weekend.  Unfortunately, though, my system is basically unusable in a GUI environment as everytime I do change windows, pull up a menu, etc., my whole machine locks up for about 2-3 minutes, keyboard included.  I can ssh into it during this time and I see that X is pegged aat about 99.6 CPU usage, and just stays there.  I also notice that X is 268MB of memory, which seems quite excessive to me.  Has anyone run into anything similar before?  Any suggestions?

I installed the nvidia drivers using emerge (both kernel and glx), and everything seemed fine.  I followed the directions in the README to reconfigure XF86Config, disabled everything I could think of relating to my Voodoo3, recompiled the kernel to remove all Voodoo3 support and get rid of AGPGART to allow the GeForce card to use it's on AGP driver, removed 3dfx and voodoo3 from my use flags, ran opengl-update nvidia, recompiled X and opengl, and it still does the exact same thing.  I even got so deperate I did an 'emerge -e world'.  It just finished and I'm still getting the same thing.

I'm pretty sure my X configuration is right as I have both monitors working using TwinView, but I'd be happy to post it if anyone thinks that might be the problem.  Also, here's what I have in /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status:

```
Status:          Enabled

Driver:          NVIDIA

AGP Rate:        2x

Fast Writes:     Disabled

SBA:             Disabled
```

I know I must be leaving out something simple, but I just can't figure it out for anything.  Any ideas?  Thanks.

----------

## TheCoop

ive got a gf4, and enabled agp support in the kernel, as well as the riva framebuffer module

is the NVdriver modules loaded on startup? (type lsmod to list the modules loaded)

in the bios, try enabling 4x agp and fast write to speed up agp bus speed

have you got the NVdriver module in XF86Config? is glx enabled?

----------

## amigadave

You might need to reenable AGPGART in the kernel, as on some motherboards (most I think) the kernel AGPGART is more stable than the nVidia implementation.

----------

